
The Philosophies of Software Languages, from Plankalkül to C - behnamoh
https://www.welcometothejungle.co/en/articles/philosophies-software-languages
======
behnamoh
Also:

"The Philosophies of Software Languages, from Smalltalk to Perl":
[https://www.welcometothejungle.co/en/articles/philosophies-p...](https://www.welcometothejungle.co/en/articles/philosophies-
programming-languages)

~~~
AnimalMuppet
And:

"... from Java to JavaScript":
[https://www.welcometothejungle.co/en/articles/philosophies-s...](https://www.welcometothejungle.co/en/articles/philosophies-
software-languages-javascript)

"... from Go to Elixir":
[https://www.welcometothejungle.co/fr/articles/languages-
soft...](https://www.welcometothejungle.co/fr/articles/languages-software-go-
elixir)

